# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Citer un texte

## Titipa87

Comment fait on pour citer un texte qui vient d'un autre site ?
Je sais , je suis nule ^^

Merci  ::

----------


## Sanaga

> Comment fait on pour citer un texte qui vient d'un autre site ?
> Je sais , je suis nule ^^
> 
> Merci


Quand tu cites une réponse tu as toujours entre [] QUOTE en entrée et [] /QUOTE à la fin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> exemple


 ::

----------


## Titipa87

> C'est Réussi ?


 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci  ::

----------

